# Swedish: framgår



## Matron

Hi there,

I just have a question in relation to this word in context of sentence below...

I was thinking: "_Marketing is misleading if in a representation the trader offers consumers a specific product with a stated/quoted price without
*revealing/ stipulating* the following material information: 
2. price and unit price *stipulated/ indicated *in the manner set out in sections 7-10 of the Price Information Act (2004: 347)"_

An English translation of this section - uses: _"clear presentation" of the following material information._.. I'm not sure that is right?

Context
Art. 12(2) Marketing Act (2008:486) here
_Marknadsföringen är vilseledande om näringsidkaren i en framställning erbjuder konsumenter en bestämd produkt med en prisangivelse utan att följande väsentliga information *framgår*: 
2. pris och jämförpris angivet på det sätt som *framgår* av 7-10 §§ prisinformationslagen (2004:347),_

Many Thanks,


----------



## Swedish Anna

Halloj! 

---For the first _ framgår_ I think the best translation would be _clear_. Here are some suggestions:

_Marketing is misleading if in a representation the trader offers consumers a specific product with a stated/quoted price *without giving clear information about the following:* _or_ *without clearly stating/presenting the following information:*_

---For the second _framgår_ I think your suggestions are fine:
_price and unit price *stipulated/ indicated* in the manner set out in sections 7-10 of the Price Information Act (2004: 347)_
_
Have a nice day!
_


----------



## Matron

Amazing - thank you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Hello,
I am not an expert in Swedish, and I understand Swedish based on my fluency in Norwegian, and on having read a considerable number of texts and documents in Swedish.

My proposal is:
1.  "_Marketing is misleading if in a representation the trader offers consumers a specific product with a stated/quoted price without
*revealing* the following material information:" I suppose also that *revealing* can be replaced by *presenting*.

2. "2. price and unit price *indicated  *(or* presented*) in the manner *set out* in sections 7-10 of the Price Information Act (2004: 347)"

Here "*in the manner set out "* is a translation of "*på det sätt som framgår av*"_


----------



## Matron

Ben Jamin said:


> Hello,
> I am not an expert in Swedish, and I understand Swedish based on my fluency in Norwegian, and on having read a considerable number of texts and documents in Swedish.
> 
> My proposal is:
> 1.  "_Marketing is misleading if in a representation the trader offers consumers a specific product with a stated/quoted price without
> *revealing* the following material information:" I suppose also that *revealing* can be replaced by *presenting*.
> 
> 2. "2. price and unit price *indicated  *(or* presented*) in the manner *set out* in sections 7-10 of the Price Information Act (2004: 347)"
> 
> Here "*in the manner set out "* is a translation of "*på det sätt som framgår av*"_



Thanks Ben - much appreciated - so you don't think "clearly" should be used here?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Matron said:


> Thanks Ben - much appreciated - so you don't think "clearly" should be used here?


I think "clearly" is optional; it does not occur in the original text, but may have been used by the translator to strengthen the message


----------



## Matron

Ben Jamin said:


> I think "clearly" is optional; it does not occur in the original text, but may have been used by the translator to strengthen the message



Many thanks...


----------



## Swedish Anna

Ord.se gives the follwing translation of _framgå_: "be clear (evident)".


----------



## Matron

Swedish Anna said:


> Ord.se gives the follwing translation of _framgå_: "be clear (evident)".



Thanks again Anna... I have kept it in my translation...


----------



## MattiasNYC

I know I'm late to the party, but I actually disagree here.

To me "_framgå"_ might be translated as above, but I see enough examples in Swedish of it being accompanied by an adverb like "tydligt" that I really think it is more often perceived as "presented" or something similar.  I'd also probably gravitate towards "relevant" more so than "material" in Ben's translation, but that may be more of an English question.


----------



## Matron

MattiasNYC said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but I actually disagree here.
> 
> To me "_framgå"_ might be translated as above, but I see enough examples in Swedish of it being accompanied by an adverb like "tydligt" that I really think it is more often perceived as "presented" or something similar.  I'd also probably gravitate towards "relevant" more so than "material" in Ben's translation, but that may be more of an English question.



Interesting stuff - thanks MattiasNYC - so definitely not "clearly" presented!? 
re the material/ relevant debate - this Marketing Act is based on an EU directive - called Unfair Commercial Practices Directive (UCPD) - that provision I reference stems from Art. 7(4) which uses the word, "material" so think / hope that is right.


----------



## raumar

I agree with Mattias and Ben, but my perspective is also Norwegian. The word "_framgå_" exists in Norwegian as well, and my Norwegian-English dictionary translates "_framgå_" as "appear, be apparent". In other words, the point seems to be that the information must appear in the marketing. (There are some seemingly similar words that have different meanings in Norwegian and Swedish, but I don't think "_framgå_" is one of them.)

"_Tydligt_"/"clearly" may not be explicitly mentioned in the text, but it is probably implied anyway. I suppose that it may be a violation of the Act to present this information in an obscure way.


----------

